# Muscle Daddy and His muscle worshipping son



## ThylianOtter (Jan 18, 2017)

Looking for an RP partner who can be my muscle daddy whos into muscle growth, inflation, dom/sub, hyper masculine, hyper features, and c-vore.

Looking to have a lot of fun with someone whos super open!


----------



## technosquirrel (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi 

I'd give it a try if you're interested


----------



## ThylianOtter (Jan 21, 2017)

technosquirrel said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd give it a try if you're interested



Awesome! I use Kik to RP with on my phone, and my username is ThylianOtter. Lemme know if that doesn't work for you.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

You could always just worship yourself like we use to do to get out of those sex prosecutions back in the good ol' days of down n derby Florida.


----------

